# Anyone seen a Natalie P Transmission Line thread



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone seen or heard of a Natalie P design in a transmission line enclosure?

I'm ordering the RS180's today. They are on sale at PE for $35 with free shipping right now. I'll start breaking them in while I get to work on saving for the rest of the parts.

I would really like to place these in a mass loaded tapered Transmission Line enclosure. Martin's (at quarter wave) spreadsheets are no longer available and am hoping someone has paved this path already.

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Post #96, 97 and 98 will get you started. You have some reading to do.

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13969&page=3&pp=35


----------

